# Easylife profito micro dose



## Sammy Islam (2 Jan 2020)

Hey guys, i thought i would swap out my APF micros for something with a stronger chelator because even with my 1.1/2ph drop from co2 it is still very much on the borderline for EDTA bond(6.9/7) and also for peace of mind that my iron is actually available next day (macro day) and doesn't precipitate out seeing as i have a iron deficiency

So i settled with easylife profito which apparently uses multiple chelators such as EDTA, DTPA and HEEDTA - sounds perfect. But the problem is everytime i dose it, 10-15ml in 125l (0.2-3ppm 3x a week) my water becomes slightly cloudy/blue tinge which i thought meant the iron is reacting with something? But seeing as the iron is tightly bound by chelators surely this shouldn't happen? Has anyone else experienced slightly cloudy water when dosing easylife profito? It clears up towards the end of the photoperiod but has got me thinking it may be normal but got me worried as im trying to fix my iron issue.


Thanks


----------



## Sammy Islam (5 Jan 2020)




----------



## Simon Cole (25 Jan 2020)

Could it be Patton and Reeder’s indicator (PR)? 
I'm not surprised that the water is still blue - you have a lot of chelators preventing free iron from reaching your plants. Your pH is ideal. Have a look at the Pourbaix chart for iron. Stick some iron nails in your filter. Then switch to fast acting iron fertiliser. Iron ascorbate, iron citrate, and iron gluconate would all be preferred.


----------



## lazybones51 (25 Jan 2020)

I dose 5ml twice a week in my 60P, I can't say that I have ever noticed the water going cloudy or blue.

Maybe try dosing a smaller amount several times a week? I'm using profito in place of EI Micro ferts.

Edit: sorry I re-read your post and see that's exactly what you're doing.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2020)

Hi all, 





Sammy Islam said:


> Has anyone else experienced slightly cloudy water when dosing easylife profito? It clears up towards the end of the photoperiod but has got me thinking it may be normal but got me worried as im trying to fix my iron issue.


It may not be the iron (Fe), it maybe <"one of the other trace metals">, I think this is likely because of the bluish tinge.

I'd be tempted to try an iron chelate on its own, the <"Chempak Sequestered iron"> would do.

cheers Darrel
.


----------



## Sammy Islam (25 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the replys, but i've switched back to APF trace with DTPA mixed in and everything went back to normal, java fern leaves were white under the light now they are green. So i think it must have been the iron reacting with something in my tank or the bottle of profito i have must he bad or something has come out of solution.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jan 2020)

Hi all,





Sammy Islam said:


> Thanks for the replys, but i've switched back to APF trace with DTPA mixed in and everything went back to normal, java fern leaves were white under the light now they are green. .


Good.

Was it the old or new leaves that were white?

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Sammy Islam (25 Jan 2020)

New leaves were white-ish, also in the photo you can see the hygrophila starting to get a deficiency. The same leaves on the java jern are now green and new growth on hygrophila looks green too so the DTPA sorted it all out, no idea what was wrong with the profito.


----------

